# Disposal of HCL/CL



## Scraprat (Apr 21, 2012)

Great site and fantastic knowledge everyone...I have been doing a lot of reading and have not found an answer to my question. After dropping the gold out of the HCL/CL and testing negative with Stannous. Can I reuse the HCL/CL? And if not, what are the disposal procedures? 

Could someone explain what a stock pot is and how it is used?

Thank you

p.s. 8.4 grams into my first ounce.


----------



## philddreamer (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi Scraprat!

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=1300

Take care!

Phil


----------



## Scraprat (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks Phil, I was hoping I could re-use it.


----------



## butcher (Apr 21, 2012)

What chemical did you use to drop the gold out? the HCl/Cl would now contain this other chemical, or even create another acid in solution, so if you reused this solution it would also contain the byproducts of these, as long as you understood what you have made after you precipitated the gold, you could possibly reuse this, but you would also need to understand how it would react with the metals that you added to it, without understanding this, you can be making solutions and not understand how to deal with the reactions from them,

2HCL + NaOCl --> Cl2 + H2O
Hydrochloric acid and bleach forms chlorine gas and salt water, with gold it would be gold chloride in a salt water solution.

Na2S2O5 + 2 HCl → 2 NaCl + H2O + 2 SO2 
Sodium metabisulfite and hydrochloric acid forms salt water and sulfur dioxide gas.

Of coarse there are several reactions taking place, and the above is an oversimplification of the reactions.

With the gold precipitated it seems to me that you are left with a base metal solution of mostly salt water, this does not sound very useful to me.


----------



## Scraprat (Apr 21, 2012)

Butcher,
I used Sodium Metabisulfite to drop the gold.


----------



## butcher (Apr 21, 2012)

I think you would be left with a solution that was mostly salt water, some base metals and few other contaminate, not too reuseable, I would just check it for gold in solution with stannous chloride and treat it for waste.


----------



## Scraprat (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks Butcher that was exactly what I needed to know.

Do you have any insight on what a stockpot is and how it is used?


----------



## butcher (Apr 22, 2012)

Good question, 
The stockpot is a vessel you use to collect traces of metals in solution that may not precipitate from your solutions, or you may miss normally.

Say I have some gold with tiny amounts of platinum, I have processed, and I had precipitated my gold from this aqua regia solution, there was only traces of platinum, so it made no sense to me to concentrate the solution and try to precipitate the platinum, which may have been senseless to try anyway, if I did not have much in solution.

My solution after this process of precipitating the gold would go to the stock pot, as well as other solutions containing traces of values, and sometimes bits of metals that may have trace's of gold or other values that may not dissolve completely, or small bits of base metals with traces of values, my solutions fine gold, as well as other values in solution I have added that I may have missed in solutions, can cement out on base metals in this pot, the base metals here can also go into solution, assisting me in getting values from them, and removing the base metal from these as well, this stock pot collects what I would miss and have disposed of as waste if I did not use the stock pot to collect these.

I cannot explain it as well as Hokes book does, if you wish to know how to use and collect the values from the use of keeping a stockpot I suggest reading Hokes book, a download is found in the book section (or a link under many members posts palladiums posts have the link)

Read Hoke's and learn how to keep a healthy stock pot, and how to recover values from it this pot could be considered a rainy days savings fund, or pot of gold not lost.

The stock pot is a savings account, money not tossed out with the trash.


----------



## Scraprat (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks Butcher
I will read Hokes book and start my savings account.


----------



## butcher (Apr 22, 2012)

Scraprat, this book is worth its weight in gold, I bought one, and very glad I finally did, it is so much easier than reading printer copies. Also you are smart to read this book; I hope you enjoy it as much as I do.

After reading this book you will understand much better many of the things we discuss here.

Doing the getting acquainted experiments, Hoke suggests, is an invaluable tool, this can help you learn to solve many problems when they come up. and testing for values in solution's give you eyes to see the invisible, also notice How she eliminates trash and base metals, before she processes the relatively pure metals, she does not just dump her gold in with base metals and trash, then try to come out with a pure product, she works in stages to eliminate trash, base metals and then refines the metals.

Reading Hoke's book is like watching a very good movie, with a lot of subtle details, the first time you read it you will not catch all of the points or details, the more times you read her book the more you learn, as many things come to light in reading it over again.


----------

